# [SOLVED] Computer shuts off if i tilt, bump, or lightly hit side of computer?



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

I've come to the comclusion that there is most likely a short SOMEWHERE in my PSU. I just bought the thing and there is no warrenty(i voided it by replacing the fan) ..

i just wanted to know if ive come to the correct conclusion, whether i can fix it, how i can find the short or problem, and how to fix it. 

the computer works fine mostly as long as i dont touch or bump it, but i really dont want to use it for school or games if im not sure it will stay on so i dont lose any information.

all help and suggestions are much appriciated, thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off if i tilt, bump, or lightly hit side of computer?*

Post the specs of the PC.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

You may have a short with the MB and the case.

Are all stand-offs installed?

Bench test the components

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Computer shuts off if i tilt, bump, or lightly hit side of computer?*

omg i didnt use stand off's.. i was wondering what those things were. i feel really stupid. did this probably do any long term damage to my motherboard?? i hope not. thanks a lot for the info, im going to use them first thing in the morning to see if it works.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off if i tilt, bump, or lightly hit side of computer?*

If the PC is still coming on and running then you should be okay.

I would recommend not starting the PC *until* you get the stand-off installed.

The Bench Test guide is the way to go before assembling everything back in the case.


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Computer shuts off if i tilt, bump, or lightly hit side of computer?*

Thank you so much! it works perfectly now and im so excited!


----------

